# Sieg C6 lathe indexing head



## IJH (Mar 8, 2014)

Guys,
has anyone produced a dividing head for the Sieg C6 lathe?


----------



## bhowden (Mar 8, 2014)

Sort of.....   I took a piece of conduit and split one end, turned the outside of a nut to a taper that fit the slotted end and used a piece of ready rod to suck the tapered nut into the conduit locking the conduit in the spindle.  I welded a hub on the other end and bolted a piece of aluminum plate to the hub.  I drilled index holes using a drill mounted on the cross slide and indexed the spindle using a 60 and a 40 tooth saw blade.  I am sure the accuracy is not extreme but it does fine for my purposes.  You might check out Mikes Workshop at: http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/headstock-indexing-unit.html and
http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/60-position-index-wheel.html for some good ideas on a similar modification for a smaller Sieg lathe.

Brian


----------



## IJH (Mar 8, 2014)

bhowden said:


> Sort of.....   I took a piece of conduit and split one end, turned the outside of a nut to a taper that fit the slotted end and used a piece of ready rod to suck the tapered nut into the conduit locking the conduit in the spindle.  I welded a hub on the other end and bolted a piece of aluminum plate to the hub.  I drilled index holes using a drill mounted on the cross slide and indexed the spindle using a 60 and a 40 tooth saw blade.  I am sure the accuracy is not extreme but it does fine for my purposes.  You might check out Mikes Workshop at: http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/headstock-indexing-unit.html and
> http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/60-position-index-wheel.html for some good ideas on a similar modification for a smaller Sieg lathe.
> 
> Brian



Thank you Brian, will check it out.


----------

